

Our First Dive Into the New Open Payments System - kleinmatic
http://www.propublica.org/article/our-first-dive-into-the-new-open-payments-system

======
kleinmatic
"There is one drug simply listed as 'KNEES' and another as 'Foot and Ankle.'"

"The database includes three varieties of Clinpro 5000 toothpaste: bubble gum,
spearmint and vanilla mint. One drug, CimziaCD, includes the notation "do not
use" after its name."

------
dnautics
What is "royalty or license?"

